# I'm Fucking sick and tiered of how i feel



## Nouf (Apr 9, 2011)

i'm FUCKING ANGRY and i want to end this fucking feeling that i fucking have everyday
i decreased my fucking Effexor xr, serquel, and remeron.. and before yesterday was my last fucking dose
i stopped it cuz it made my ass fat and full of cellulite i was in a perfect shape and now i hate myself
i walk/run every fucking day since the past 2 months 10k a day and other exercises for more 2 hours and i lost ONLY 6 POUNDS!!!!!!!

and the fucking DP/DR never stopped even during the medications but it just get less and now and since i start decreasing the medication its getting worse like it was before..
why there isn't a fucking way to get out of this nightmare that i'm living in everyday since 2001 ??????????????

FUCK THIS HELL THAT I'M LIVING EVERY SECOND.........


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Nouf said:


> i decreased my fucking Effexor xr, serquel, and remeron.. and before yesterday was my last fucking dose


You're going through a serotonin crash. Your brain is use to getting its serotonin from the effexor. When you stop using the med your brain goes into shock because it's not getting any of the serotonin it use to. Things will level out in time time though. I'd ween down as gradual as possible if I were you.


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

yup, life kinda sucks. But keep rocking it! I would love to blow my malfunctioning brain out. But my future recovered self would not enjoy being thrown into non-existence. How bout some therapeutic risk taking - push the limits a bit? I think u will make it out in the end.

Phoenix


----------



## Nouf (Apr 9, 2011)

i feel good to talk here with people feel the way i do so they wont judge me








thanx guys


----------

